# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Testosterol 250

## Pectorial

wa ye thoughts on this???

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-x-TESTOSTERO...QQcmdZViewItem



oh nd wa dya think of tha Kre-Alkalyn(Creatine)????

----------


## lord henry

that link dont work

----------


## Pectorial

sorry

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_t...estosterol+250

----------


## lord henry

thats nothing but a herbal sup ,stay away and dont waste your money,it will do nothing for you

----------


## Dizz28

Junk

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

lololololololololol

----------


## Anlewi3

hahahaha ebay........

----------

